# Front foot pain while on toe side and finger numbess



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

I have this exact pain/numbness almost every time I ride. It usually lasts a few runs and the goes away. For me it is due to the combo between bindings/boots and when I strap down tight it cuts something off on the instep of my foot. Once I get used to it, not an issue. I love my boots and they fit great so what I found helps is loosening the front ankle strap on lead foot when riding the lift or adjusting your ankle strap on your bindings themselves if you are able to move them up or down or left or right to change the pressure distribution area.


----------



## Littlebigdreams (Jan 27, 2011)

I have 2 pairs of boots - a pair of worn out Nike Kaiju and a pair of Thirtytwo TM-Two. I have the same problem when wearing my Kaiju's but when I wear my Thirtytwo TM-Two the problem goes away. 

The difference between the two boots is that my Nike Kaiju's very worn out/packed out and it's size 8, whereas my TM-Two's are size 7.5 and are in solid condition/flex. 

So I think the problem is due to: 

1. the boot is too worn out and you have too much movement inside the boot (as is the case with my Nike's)

2. the boots are too soft

I've worn soft boots before and I don't usually have pain in that area so I'm banking on the problem being caused by the boot being too worn out.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

You fingers going numb? You mean your toes?


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

im confused. you said you ride regular and that your front foot hurts but the picture is your right foot which would be your back foot.


----------



## guyf1712 (Oct 4, 2013)

SkullAndXbones said:


> im confused. you said you ride regular and that your front foot hurts but the picture is your right foot which would be your back foot.


It's just a random picture of a foot I found on the web



speedjason said:


> You fingers going numb? You mean your toes?


No, after one hour of just regular riding I'm starting to feel all of my fingers going numb, in both shoes.


----------



## spino (Jan 8, 2013)

for the pain above the ankle: if you feel it only on the lead foot, it might be you ride facing forward too much, more than your stance allows.
i had the same pain the first two seasons, and it simply disappeared once i learned to ride fully balanced and parallel to the board (i ride duck, 12/-12)

toes numbness, on the contrary, should be due to excessively tightened boots i think


----------



## guyf1712 (Oct 4, 2013)

spino said:


> for the pain above the ankle: if you feel it only on the lead foot, it might be you ride facing forward too much, more than your stance allows.
> i had the same pain the first two seasons, and it simply disappeared once i learned to ride fully balanced and parallel to the board (i ride duck, 12/-12)
> 
> toes numbness, on the contrary, should be due to excessively tightened boots i think


What do you mean by riding fully balanced and parallel to the board?


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

guyf1712 said:


> What do you mean by riding fully balanced and parallel to the board?


Without looking at how you ride we are wondering if you ride like one of these people with straight front leg and bent rear leg so you are over extending your front angle causing the extra pressure.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

make sure your highbacks are aligned with your board edge.


----------



## spino (Jan 8, 2013)

guyf1712 said:


> What do you mean by riding fully balanced and parallel to the board?



a picture is worth 1000 words, so they say.










if i get the pain you describe, i now immediately know i am riding counter-rotated.
it still happens from time to time on challenging terrain.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

I had exactly the same problem.Make sure you have no heel lift. If your have it you will be putting a lot of tension on you your toes.
Counter rotating is a sure way to catch the edge.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

guyf1712 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm riding my snowboard 6-8 days a year.
> 
> ...


Ride more, perhaps part is that you got to tuffin' up. Otherwise try psychiatric interventions.


----------



## guyf1712 (Oct 4, 2013)

spino said:


> a picture is worth 1000 words, so they say.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know how I actually ride, but it sounds like you've found my problem. How do I start riding aligned?


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

guyf1712 said:


> I don't know how I actually ride, but it sounds like you've found my problem. How do I start riding aligned?


Grab your pant leg with you back hand. That's a good place to start.


----------

